# Unknown hirsutus for ID (Large photo warning)



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

This has me puzzled. I thought for sure this was a _Rhexia sp_., but it is SO HAIRY! The stems, leaves (both sides) and everything in between are hairy, and the hairs are quite long but are not as prickly as they look in the photo.

It was found growing in a hydric soil in an area that is considered a wetland (due to saturated soils as opposed to flooding, some flooding during winter months). Although we are in a severe drought in Chambers County, this area still has moist to wet soil. Plants found in association are _Hydrolea sp_., _Gratiola brevifolia_, _Justicia americana_, _Saururus cernuus_, various _Eleocharis spp_. and rushes/sedges/etc..., and other FacWet or Obligates.

I have not seen this plant elsewhere in the county.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I paid a little more attention in my search this time. There is a _Rhexia mariana_ that is about this hairy. Also, the blooming timeline fits as these are just now beginning to pop open (a little early for blooms, but most plants flower earlier down here than what is written).

Here's a link: http://plants.usda.gov/java/profile?symbol=RHMA&photoID=rhma_004_avp.tif

And another: http://www.missouriplants.com/Pinkopp/Rhexia_mariana_page.html

So, any thoughts on whether it's a correct ID?


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

I'd say you hit the nail on the head


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

So cool Dave! What does it look like submerged? Does it grow submerged?


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Tex Gal said:


> So cool Dave! What does it look like submerged? Does it grow submerged?


That's what I'm trying to figure out.  It's defintely a hydric/wetland species, but that doesn't always mean it will do well in an aquarium. It may be better suited to emersed set up, but I will be trying it out and will keep you updated if it turns out well.

I noticed that it's Threatened in Michigan and Endangered in Indiana, Massachusetts, New Jersey and Pennsylvania. I'd encourage folks in those states NOT to go out hunting for it. *If* it can be grown submsered, and looks good, and can be easily reproduced without collecting more, I'd rather send out samples than to see it get wiped out of population in any of those states.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Update: This plant did not survive in my aquarium. I have moderate to high light and pressurized CO2, and my water is fairly hard. 

...on to the next trial species...


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Ahh that is a pity. I hate when prospective plants don't work out. Ahh well... I'm sure you'll find another one


----------

